#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Bandpass Hoorn 18"

## Didier

Ik heb uiteindelijk besloten om toch maar enkel 18" bandpass hoorn kastjes te maken. Volgens dit ontwerp:
Welkom bij Speakerstore

Maar nu vraag ik mij af welke speakers hier geschikt voor zijn, de 18PZB46 is namelijk niet meer leverbaar. De 18PZB100 is de opvolger, maar de specificaties wijken af van de 18PZB46.  

Ook heb je nog de 18PS46 en 18PS100, deze speakers wijken qua specificaties ook niet zo heel erg af van de 18PZB46.

Wie heeft voldoende verstand van een van die speaker-ontwerp programma's en kan deze speakers simuleren?

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## MC Party

Erg goede drivers zijn bijvoorbeeld Precision Devices PD 184 en PD 1850. :-)

----------


## Rademakers

Hoeveel ga je er gebruiken en waar ben je op uit?

Mvg Johan

----------


## Didier

in eerste instantie 2x 18" per kant. :Embarrassment: 
in toekomst 4x 18" per kant.

Waar ik op uit ben? Naar de beste prijs/kwaliteit verhouding  :Wink:

----------


## Rademakers

Informatie over geschikte parameters: Speakerplans.com

Simuleren is een eitje (eventueel mbv sticky Hornresp), met een beetje geluk heeft Frederik van Speakerstore de invoergegevens van deze BPH.

Mvg Johan

----------


## eddie

hallo, ik gebruik ook bandpassen, maar vergeet niet dat dat geluid niet ver draagd, voor de rest wel veel rendement, ik gebruik ze dus altijd in kombinatie
met basreflex kasten, half om half, waarbij de basreflexen op de grond staan
en de bandpassen er bovenop, ik heb heelveel testwerk verricht met audio-
analyzer
mvg eddie

----------


## Didier

Draagt die bandpasshoorn niet ver? Naar mijn weten draagt een bandpasshoorn vele malen verder dan een basreflex???

----------


## sjoerd

een bandpassHOORN wel ja!  luister maar eens naar een D&B B2...

----------


## Didier

Nu zijn we weer een tijdje verder, weet iemand ondertussen al welke (B&C) speaker het meest geschikt is voor in deze kast?

----------


## nightline

> Nu zijn we weer een tijdje verder, weet iemand ondertussen al welke (B&C) speaker het meest geschikt is voor in deze kast?



Ik adviseer de 18PZB100 om de lage FS en Hoge BL., BMS heeft ook een hele leuke woofer voor deze toepassing nl. de 18N850V2.
Of een Beyma 18P1000, of een 18Sound 18LW1250.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Didier

Ik heb contact gehad met de ontwerper van de kast, en hij zei dat de 18PZB100 IN THEORIE beter geschikt is voor de kast dan de 18PZB46.

De praktijk zal dit natuurlijk moeten uitwijzen.


Weet verder nog iemand waar ik speakers zou kunnen kopen, of heeft s******sto*e hier in Nederland een monopolie?

----------


## ivo

IK gebruik ook de pzb100. Zeer fijne speakers.

----------


## Didier

Ik zie nu dat de Precision Devices PD184 ook geschikt is voor in deze kast.
Hier kan ik makkelijker aankomen dan aan de 18PZB100 van BC.

Kan iemand mij vertellen welke speaker beter zal gaan (in theorie of praktijk)?

----------


## Fr@nck

Mijn ervaring is ook dat een bandpasconstructie over het algemeen 
niet zo ver draagt als een hoorngeladen kast.
Op zich wel een aardig rendement maar let op met je kastgroote.
Heb vaker bandpass systemen gehoord met veel druk, echter weinig diepgang. Vind het vaak jammer als het net niet laag genoeg gaat

----------


## All-round Sound

Hallo,

zou je niet eens voor 18sound , beyma of een gewone rcf kijken prijs techn.

maar dat is mijn mening

P.s.
een bandpas draagt niet ver maar gaat in de regel een heeeeel stuk dieper dan een hoorn met dezelfde kast afm.

m.v.g.
Luke 
===============================================
sub moet je voelen

----------


## Didier

> Mijn ervaring is ook dat een bandpasconstructie over het algemeen 
> niet zo ver draagt als een hoorngeladen kast.
> Op zich wel een aardig rendement maar let op met je kastgroote.
> Heb vaker bandpass systemen gehoord met veel druk, echter weinig diepgang. Vind het vaak jammer als het net niet laag genoeg gaat




to fr@nk: het gaat hier om een bandpassHOORN, en uit ervaring weet ik dat deze ver genoeg draagt! Hoe meer kasten je plaatst, hoe dieper het gaat. (koppeling v/d hoorn)

----------


## Didier

Kan iemand me misschien processor-instellingen geven voor deze kasten?

Zat zelf te denken aan:

[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]High-Pass: 42.5Hz Butter  24dB[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Low-Pass: 159Hz Link-Riley  24dB[/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial] [/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]EQ1: 62.5 Hz  //  -3.0dB // 0.10oct  // Peaking[/FONT][/FONT]



Zit ik dan in de goede richting?
[FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial][/FONT][/FONT]

----------


## Rademakers

[FONT=Arial]



> [FONT=Arial]Low-Pass: 159Hz Link-Riley 24dB[/FONT]



Misschien wat aan de hoge kant. Wellicht is 120 Hz wat afgezaagd maar toch heel bruikbaar.





> EQ1: 62.5 Hz // -3.0dB // 0.10oct // Peaking



Waarom *min 3* dB?[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Nog een speciale reden dat je uitkomt op niet-ronde en decimale getallen?[/FONT]


[FONT=Arial]Mvg Johan[/FONT]

----------


## Didier

120hz is te laag, heb hoorngeladen topkast met 1x12" 1x2"
12" gaat lager dan 159hz niet echt trekken...


LEM DX24 werkt met decimale getallen, geen bewuste keuze.

En waarom -3 db en niet -4 weet ik ook niet.

Iemand adviseerde me een dip te trekken rond de 60hz, vandaar...

----------


## All-round Sound

hallo Didier,

ik zou gewoon een w-bin kopen of bouwen 
deze gaan tot +- 250 Hz 
maar missen wel een hoop diepgang als je er maar 2 gebruikt

m.v.g.
Luke 
===============================
sub moet je voelen 
nu 12.000 Watt aan LAB vermogen  op het sub

----------


## Rademakers

> Iemand adviseerde me een dip te trekken rond de 60hz, vandaar...



Dat vond ik dus vreemd, een dip rond die frequentie. 

Kun je eens vragen waarom je daar een dipje zou moeten trekken?

Mvg Johan

----------


## Freek Fokker

Erg vreemd dipje ook. Ik zou eerder een 5dB boost verwachten rond de 40hz.
42 - 160hz is nou niet echt een gebied waar zo'n 18" lekker gaat klinken.
Een dip trekken omdat iemand anders zegt dat dat goed is is natuurlijk niet de manier. Je moet sowiezo eerst zelf gaan luisteren/meten alsvorens je bepaald dat dat je setting wordt.

Beter zou zijn een 15" hornloaded laag systeem 80 - 200hz ertussen te plaatsen met daaronder een 18" subsysteem 20 - 80hz. Die 15" is dan een uitbreiding op je top als het ware.

----------


## Guus

> Kan iemand me misschien processor-instellingen geven voor deze kasten?
> 
> Zat zelf te denken aan:
> 
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]High-Pass: 42.5Hz Butter 24dB[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]Low-Pass: 159Hz Link-Riley 24dB[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Arial][FONT=Arial]EQ1: 62.5 Hz // -3.0dB // 0.10oct // Peaking[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> Zit ik dan in de goede richting?




Ik werk al ruim 10 jaar met deze kasten. Ik heb er Beyma in zitten.
Beter niet boven de 100Hz gebruiken. Klank is dan niet mooi plus er ontstaan resonantie pieken.
V.w.b. laag: piekje van 4 dB bij ongeveer 45 Hz. Q=3.2. ; laagaf 12dB butter bij ongeveer 35 Hz (afhankelijk van de soort speaker).

Voor mooi diep laag moet je er per kant minmaal 2 bij elkaar zetten.
Probeer het maar. Succes ermee
de Guus

----------


## Didier

hallo Guus,

Welk type beyma heb je erin zitten? Al eens vergeleken met de B&C 18PZB46 ?

----------

